# Accurist Super Waterproof



## Temeraire (May 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Being new to the forum I would appreciate any help from forum members with a recently acquired Accurist Super Waterproof, as I don't knoŵ anything about these watches and have very little information on them.

I have been looking for information on the internet for these watches but have been unsuccessful. The only info I have found is a web page image of an old sale pamphlet of the time and that's about it!

I have contacted Accurist, but they have no records of the watches anymore. I also asked them if they were able to perform a service for the watch, but was told that these watches are now obsolete and that they don't stock the parts anymore.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thankyou.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Generally Accurist is most popular British watch brand. You can check this funny Accurist advertisement from Youtube. It does not give answers, but gives some information about brand.

What I found from Google, it seems that they are well made watches with chrono movements. I guess it have Valjoux or Landeron movement. Probably your watch is from 60´s. Of course photo would help to make estimation about your watch. These comments are just guessing.


----------



## Temeraire (May 17, 2017)

Timemachine, Thanks for your input.

Very little to go on really as we have found out. I now know that it is a Landeron 152 caliber movement, if I get a chance later I will try and post up a couple of pictures.

I guess for now I will just have to keep looking and hopefully find some additional information on these watches!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Temeraire said:


> Timemachine, Thanks for your input.
> 
> Very little to go on really as we have found out. I now know that it is a Landeron 152 caliber movement, if I get a chance later I will try and post up a couple of pictures.
> 
> I guess for now I will just have to keep looking and hopefully find some additional information on these watches!


 Contact Simon2 on this forum he is a pro and is very fair on pricing, I use his services myself.


----------



## Guallag (May 21, 2017)

Hello, i'm a new forumer;

this is my Accurist Super Waterproof 400 with Landeron;

i dont have any problems to repaire it in Italy.

https://www.kijiji.it/annunci/orologi/modena-annunci-sassuolo/accurist-super-waterproof-400/92637274?utm_source=systememail&utm_medium=core&utm_campaign=reply


----------



## Temeraire (May 17, 2017)

Timemachine, Thanks for your input.

Very little to go on really as we have found out. I now know that it is a Landeron 152 caliber movement, if I get a chance later I will try and post up a couple of pictures.

I guess for now I will just have to keep looking and hopefully find some additional information on these watches!


----------



## Temeraire (May 17, 2017)

Hi Guallag,

I think I'm ok getting the watch serviced now, as I will use an independent vintage watch repair specialists.

It was just that I've not owned one of these watches before an would have expected that if anyone would be able to service it and supply me with some history of these watches, then I assumed it would be accurist themselves, but obviously not.

if you have any information on these watches I'd be greatful to know more about them.

I like your watch, how long have you had it?

PC-Magician thanks for the info.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Guallag said:


> Hello, i'm a new forumer;
> 
> this is my Accurist Super Waterproof 400 with Landeron;
> 
> ...


 Well remained and beautiful watch. :clap:


----------

